# Best Substrate for Malawi Haps & Peacocks



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have white crushed coral substrate with a black background and lace rock in a 60 gallon tank, I heard that the white substrate makes the colors of the cichlids look washed out. So I would like to get some suggestions on a substrate that has good buffer capabilities, makes the colors of the fish pop, and goes well with a black background. I've never had experience in using sand but I'm open to any suggestions on substrates, color, etc. Cheers.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

IMO, buffering water with substrate doesn't work. Just get some PFS or play sand.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Seems to work with crushed coral, I've never had issues with my ph


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree that the value of substrate for buffering is greatly exaggerated. Get what you like. Note that white makes the colors of some fish pop. I had leleupi over black and they greyed out their colors. But over white they were bright orange.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

IMO/E darker backgrounds, rock, or substrate will make a fish brighten their colors. But since you already have a black background, and darker rocks, I would stick to a lighter substrate and I believe the crushed coral helps at least a little with buffering the ph. However, IMO, I like the way sand looks in a tank : )


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want to try a buffer anyway...try the crushed coral in the filter media baskets because the flowing water helps to dissolve the mineral. And then you can still get what you want for substrate (I have PFS and black flourite sand in some of my tanks...aragonite in others before I realized there was no pH KH impact).


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

+1 for DJRansomes comment. I have crushed coral in my filter and it definitely helps.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I will try that idea with the crushed coral in my canister filter and in my emperor 400 media tray as well. If I go with sand what's the best color (I'm guessing natural is best) and are there any special considerations I need to know about cleaning, and possible damage to filter impellers, mind you have sponge wrapped around the intake strainer. Thx for the suggestions.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I actually saw a video of someone mixing crushed coral and Fine sand (50/50), the crushed coral provided the buffer and the fine sand filled in the spaces and at the same slightly darken the substrate to a more natural color. I think that's what I'm gunna try. Thx for all the suggestions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note that the different sized grains will not stay mixed.


----------

